# Gothic villagers



## saucySheep (Oct 10, 2020)

Heyoooo so when I get my new island after Halloween I was thinkin' about perhaps having all gothic villagers for my island (not necessarily gothic themed decorations because I'm far too lame to do that lol) so I was wondering how many gothic-themed villagers there are in this game

I already know about Muffy, Agnes, and maybe Lucky, but idk ab anyone else... I could of course look through the ACNH villager list on the wiki and determine it for myself but I was hopin' some other people could gimme some input on villagers that would fit into the "goth" category  

So.... which villagers in NH look really goth to you? Also I'm trying to get all 8 personality types with this too btw


----------



## Livia (Oct 10, 2020)

I'm currently making a list of possible villagers for my future gothic island. They don't all fit the category (I'm mainly looking for those with black houses) , but here's what I have so far:

sisterly: Muffy, Cherry, Agnes
lazy: Lucky, Rodeo, Cole
cranky: Hamphrey, Static, Lobo, Roscoe
snooty: Tasha, Tiffany
normal: Nan, Kiki
smug:  Zell
Peppy: Bella
Jock: Biff, Ribbot

I‘m glad you made this thread so hopefully it can help me get ideas too.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Oct 10, 2020)

By looks alone. 

Agnes, Muffy, Lucky, Amelia, Bella, Cherry, Cyd, Ed, Rhonda, Rodeo and Tasha


----------



## Tutle (Oct 10, 2020)

I have a few that I might think that could fit goth. Cherry, Roscoe, Boris, Ken, Gloria, and Wolfgang.


----------



## maria110 (Oct 10, 2020)

I'd love to have a gothic peppy villager, but have no idea which villager would work, so I hope someone responds who knows more villagers.  I'm trying to do a gothic island too, hoping to get villagers with dark color houses.   I'd like to  have Roscoe, because his house is dark color inside and out.  Right now, I have two snooties, Ankha and Judy, and Ankha is definitely more gothic styled than Judy.    I have Wolfgang whose house exterior is nice.  And I have Pekoe since her house is red and black and Dobie with his dark green house, with the noir detective interior. 

I think it would be tricky to do a gothic outdoor decor outside of Halloween.   I wish there were more arches to use--a wrought iron arch to go with the garden chair, bench, and table would be cool.  And a black iron ornate fence.  The pumpkin fence is not bad though.


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 10, 2020)

Sisterly - Muffy and Cherry (Obvious)
Cranky - Cyd and Roscoe (Easily the best Crankys for it)
Snooty - Mathilda and Tasha (People sleeping on the evil kangaroo? Even her home interior and exterior screams it)
Smug - Jacques (Beanie bad boy)
Peppy - Ruby (Red eyes/space theme)
Lazy - Lucky (Obvious)
Normal - Kiki (Bad luck, obvious)
Jock - Drift (Most Jocks don't look the part, a poison dart frog with a punk interior is the best pick)


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 10, 2020)

love these ideas! Some of the villagers mentioned I'm not a huge fan of (Bella... but i can see how she may fit). BUT. yEs, lovely ideas, and i'm mainly looking for villagers who look gothic (not so interested in the houses tbh, but that is a perk)
ty guys


----------



## Tutle (Oct 10, 2020)

maria110 said:


> I'd love to have a gothic peppy villager, but have no idea which villager would work, so I hope someone responds who knows more villagers.  I'm trying to do a gothic island too, hoping to get villagers with dark color houses.   I'd like to  have Roscoe, because his house is dark color inside and out.  Right now, I have two snooties, Ankha and Judy, and Ankha is definitely more gothic styled than Judy.    I have Wolfgang whose house exterior is nice.  And I have Pekoe since her house is red and black and Dobie with his dark green house, with the noir detective interior.
> 
> I think it would be tricky to do a gothic outdoor decor outside of Halloween.   I wish there were more arches to use--a wrought iron arch to go with the garden chair, bench, and table would be cool.  And a black iron ornate fence.  The pumpkin fence is not bad though.



I looked through all of the Peppy villagers on the Wiki and the only one who really stands out as a goth is Piper. Her black eyelashes and black formal shirt with her white complexion makes her stand out among most of the Peppy's. I didn't see much else who look goth besides the already mentioned Bella.


----------



## maria110 (Oct 10, 2020)

Tutle said:


> I looked through all of the Peppy villagers on the Wiki and the only one who really stands out as a goth is Piper. Her black eyelashes and black formal shirt with her white complexion makes her stand out among most of the Peppy's. I didn't see much else who look goth besides the already mentioned Bella.



Thanks! I have Ruby right now and as someone mentioned, she fits in looks wise.  It's just that her house is pastel.  I should click through the Wiki and look at their houses.   Bella's house is okay but I don't like her (or any of the mice).


----------



## p00psoup (Oct 10, 2020)

Diana is so pastel goth in her mysterious dress it kills me.


----------



## ForeverSoaring (Oct 10, 2020)

Dotty _might_ work for a goth peppy with her black and white color scheme and red (when excited) eyes.


----------



## meggiewes (Oct 10, 2020)

Peppy villagers might be the hardest because they tend to be the cutest and least gothic. Bella would be fantastic. I think Dotty might work well because she is a black and white bunny, Piper would be great because she is white and her favorite color is black. Plus she has a black and white house so perks! 

If it were me, I would get somebody aggressively pink like Candi, Chrissy, Flora, Peanut or Cookie and just keep dressing them up in black because I love black and pink together.


----------



## Fye (Oct 10, 2020)

Love the idea! Here are my suggestions - some of them are obvious choices since their appearances can already pass as gothic, and the ones with * have goth potential if you dress them up in the right clothes. And the ones in bold are the ones I think would work best with your theme. All this is based on appearance though - I don't know what most of their houses look like in New Horizons. Hope this helps!

Normal: *Annalisa, *Kiki*, **Pekoe*, *Chevre, Nan, *Aurora, *Rhonda*, *Vesta*
Peppy: Piper, *Bella*, **Dotty*, *Ruby, *Bianca
Sisterly: *Cherry*, *Fuchsia, Diva, Reneigh, Flo, Agnes, *Muffy*
Snooty: *Olivia*, *Naomi, *Diana, *Portia, Gloria, *Bree, Gwen, *Tiffany*, *Blaire, Tasha, *Whitney
Cranky: *Avery, *Roscoe*, *Static, Lobo
Jock: *Genji*
Lazy: *Rodeo*, *Punchy, *Chester, *Lucky*, *Wade
Smug: *Klaus, *Raymond, *Ken*, *Zell*, *Kidd, *Kyle, *Marshal


----------



## Mr.Fox (Oct 11, 2020)

One of my friends IRL had a goth town in NL, here's who he used (and in my opinion it was the best gothic town I've seen so far):

Uchi: Muffy, Cherry
Normal: Coco
Snooty: Tiffany
Peppy: Tabby
Jock: Peck
Cranky: Roscoe, Rasher (I would replace Rasher with Cyd now though, personally)
Lazy: Rodeo
Smug: Ed


----------



## xara (Oct 11, 2020)

tabby could work as your peppy goth! she might not fit 100% but i think she could work!


----------



## John Wick (Oct 11, 2020)

I'd say Mathilda fits as well.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 11, 2020)

uchi: muffy (I know you mentioned her, but can’t not put her)
Jock: with a change of clothes I feel like Antonio (love his tail), or frobert would work
Normal: Rhonda, maybe Lucy or Pekoe?
Lazy: Rodeo
Smug: Ken and though I am generally not a fan of the wolves I think potentially Kyle could work, with a change of clothes, of course.
Snooty: Tiffany or maybe Olivia (but her house has a very non-goth exterior)
Cranky: Cyd and/or Roscoe
Peppy: Tabby

This sounds like a really fun idea! And I think decorating would be a challenge, but definitely not impossible!


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 11, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> uchi: muffy (I know you mentioned her, but can’t not put her)
> Jock: with a change of clothes I feel like Antonio (love his tail), or frobert would work
> Normal: Rhonda, maybe Lucy or Pekoe?
> Lazy: Rodeo
> ...


i like the idea of Lucy, lol. i actually gave my current Lucy a black linen dress and i can totally sense the gothic vibe eee


----------

